# Fiamma safe door locks



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All 

I am at present experiencing severe problems with the barrel lock on Fiamma safe door locks :evil: :evil: 
Out of a 3 key to type pack I fitted 6 months ago I now have 2 duff. 
Last Friday I unlocked one door and the inner portion suddenly turned after I removed the key about 10 degrees out of line with the outer slot. I tried spraying it with WT40, in the end I contacted the supplier Fiamma Express told them of my problem, they in turn said they were going to try and contact Italy but didn't hold much hope for Friday afternoon. To get a replacement barrel to match my set. Will see them at Lincoln this week. 
What happened on Sunday? The same defect on another door. RATS. 

Has anyone else had experience with these contraptions on how to free them. 

Just lucky I can get inside the 2 areas. On our last van we never had any problems with the locks, that is why I used them again. 
Now if I remove the beasts I will be left with 4 holes all over the place


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi 

I don't know if this is the same type as i fitted to my old hymer - but if the key is the round type with a serrated edge, with a little pip on one edge, then all you have to do is file off the pip. 

What happens is that there is a tendency to pull out the key to quickly, the inner part of the lock then turns and won't line up with the key. Removing the pip off one key will allow you to re-align the lock once more. Hope this is of some use. 

regards 

Herman


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Herman

Many thanks, I will try that right now, and come back to you with any results

Kind regards


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Herman 

I thought I had sent this once, it hasn't shown up yet. Must be digit trouble. 

Fantastic worked a treat, I owe you a beer. 

I will still wait and see what Fiamma come up with. 

cheers and beers


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Richard,

We ordered the 3 pack of the frame fitting type. When we tried the keys to check correct operation before fitting, one of the locks could be opened by pressing the barrel and rotating sharply to the left. Out pops the barrel

Contacted the dealer who had another three sent out. They are fitted and so far, are okay.

Did you apply mastic before fitting, to keep out any moisture/water? 

See you at Lincoln.

J & R


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jock and Rita 

Many thanks for your reply, yes thats what my original lock did, Having since applied Hermans fix. Even that lock now work as it should. 

kind regards hope to bump into you at Lincoln.


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi richard863

Glad it worked for you. What this forum is all about. happy motorhoming.

regards

Herman


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wrong thread I'm guessing Ken.


----------

